# TMD Videos/pics



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

Buddy's and I started a facebook page that has a lot of cool video and pictures on it. I will just share the link with you all to check it out. We did our first 'professional' video on a local tv station here in SouthEast SD. We are hoping to share useful information on our page for fellow hunters and migration reports through our area. Check it out and let me know what you guys think.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pag ... 5684813473


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to all you guys who have liked the page already. I know there isn't a TON of stuff on the page yet, but over time it will grow and have more useful information. So thanks again guys.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys,
Be sure to click on the link in my signature and hit the 'like' button on our page. 
Thank and have a great evening
Eric


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for liking us on facebook. Once we hit 100 likes i am going to send someone a Tshirt. I know that is not a lot of likes but you have to start somewhere right? So go hit the like button if you have not done so and you might get your self some swag. Thanks guys

Eric


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Well we are over 100. We drew for the shirt and got that squared away. We will keep posting useful information for our fellow waterfowlers out there. We will also be doing more giveaway stuff. So tell your friends...both your real friends and the 854 digital friends you have.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 22, 2011)

.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

OK I wil bite.......What exactly do you mean by that last statement wild bill? can't just say that about someone unless it can be backed up. FYI I dont know any of these people.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey jmayerl it can be backed up by south Dakota game fish and parks records on Saturday this particular group was ticketed for hunting in turner county which is not included in the south Dakota management season and were also found hunting inside the Sioux falls city limits last year. See the pattern. I don't think its good for our sport to be bad mouthing eachother as hunters but I cannot standpeople who continuously ignore the states laws. This is why I will delete my own previous post and let the facts speak for themselves.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

wildbill said:


> Hey jmayerl it can be backed up by south Dakota game fish and parks records on Saturday this particular group was ticketed for hunting in turner county which is not included in the south Dakota management season and were also found hunting inside the Sioux falls city limits last year. See the pattern. I don't think its good for our sport to be bad mouthing eachother as hunters but I cannot standpeople who continuously ignore the states laws. This is why I will delete my own previous post and let the facts speak for themselves.


I would like to say there was an honest mistake made last weekend as we did get permission on a field that was in the wrong county by 250 yards.it was something that I felt like a complete low life for doing. It was on the county line and we had no clue. I took care of the problem with the GFP and it was a hard lesson learned. From here on out it will never happen again. I know other people out there who have gone over there limits and maybe shot a hen more than they were supposed to or even got caught for shooting birds after hours. Now I will not pass the blame here as we did screw up un knowingly and I will be the first to admit that we messed up. But again it is taken care of and will never happen again. It was never intentional. As far as city limits? This is new to me. Please fill me in on this one. I am pretty sure I know the hunt you speak of, but fill me in on how we errored here. Either pm me or say it right here. Again the wrong county last weekend is 100% true and we made a mistake that we never should have. But it is taken care of, we fully take the blame and we will move on with a fun and legal hunt next weekend. Sorry if we have let anyone down on this. Feel free to pm me with any of your concerns. Thanks guys.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

jmayerl said:


> OK I wil bite.......What exactly do you mean by that last statement wild bill? can't just say that about someone unless it can be backed up. FYI I dont know any of these people.


I missed the initial post. You can share if you like so I can give an honest answer to it. Thanks


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

So according to wildbill if you mess up once its considered a pattern. I know wildbill will not comment now because he doesn't have any of his facts right. Just goes off spewing random "I heards ". But if you do decide to comment feel free to tell everyone about this "city limit" hunt. Why is it everytime I try to discuss something with you, you never reply? 
Thanks and that's all I got for now.
E


----------



## wildbill (Aug 22, 2011)

As far as where you errored on a "city limit" hunt you may want to check your local regulations since it is illegal to discharge a firearm aka shotgun within the city limits. As far as not replying when you try to discuss something with me I can't help ya out on that one since the last time we discussed anything was a couple years ago when you were trying to to steal a field from us. Guys like you are the exact reason I don't hunt much anymore. That's all I got for now thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

wildbill said:


> As far as where you errored on a "city limit" hunt you may want to check your local regulations since it is illegal to discharge a firearm aka shotgun within the city limits. As far as not replying when you try to discuss something with me I can't help ya out on that one since the last time we discussed anything was a couple years ago when you were trying to to steal a field from us. Guys like you are the exact reason I don't hunt much anymore. That's all I got for now thanks


Where was the field...I need a good spot here in town. People are starting to notice my silenced air gun at Arrowhead Park.... :sniper:


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

wildbill said:


> As far as where you errored on a "city limit" hunt you may want to check your local regulations since it is illegal to discharge a firearm aka shotgun within the city limits. As far as not replying when you try to discuss something with me I can't help ya out on that one since the last time we discussed anything was a couple years ago when you were trying to to steal a field from us. Guys like you are the exact reason I don't hunt much anymore. That's all I got for now thanks


That's funny, 2 GFP officials, the land owner, the farmer and a cop all said it was not in city limits and we could hunt it. So we did, 2 days in a row. I can give names of all of them if you want. As of today that field maybe put into city limits. But at the time we hunted it, it was just fine. Yes complaints where fielded and cops showed up. But nothing we did was illegal. And what field did I ever try steal from you?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

[quoteI would like to say there was an honest mistake made last weekend as we did get permission on a field that was in the wrong county by 250 yards.][/quote]

1 yard still makes it wrong. Ignorance is not a valid defence or excuse. Thank you wildbill, maybe these wannabe's will think twice before trying to brag about their hunts.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

headshot said:


> [quoteI would like to say there was an honest mistake made last weekend as we did get permission on a field that was in the wrong county by 250 yards.]


1 yard still makes it wrong. Ignorance is not a valid defence or excuse. Thank you wildbill, maybe these wannabe's will think twice before trying to brag about their hunts.[/quote]

Guess I missed the conversation where we were bragging about our wrong doing. I didn't say it was right and never will. It was a mistake and not sure what else you want me to say about it. I just figured I would set up the story where it began. Explain the wannabe statement for me if you would also.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

FrogMan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Buddy's and I started a facebook page that has a lot of cool video and pictures on it. I will just share the link with you all to check it out. We did our first 'professional' video on a local tv station here in SouthEast SD. We are hoping to share useful information on our page for fellow hunters and migration reports through our area. Check it out and let me know what you guys think.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pag ... 5684813473


Frogman what exactly is the point of TMD....?

You guys aren't selling a product such as decoys, calls, or anything else that is waterfowl hunting related, just a typical "team" hoodie. By the looks of your ages your well over the typical age where people start these teams as another way to boost there ego's about how hardcore of hunters they are or how many birds they kill in a typical season, nothing special. Why can't you and your buddies just go out, enjoy hunting, shoot some birds, maybe take some pictures for memories and call it a day instead of beating on your chest all day long.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> FrogMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


TMD is just a page for me and a few buddys to give other hunters in the area or other hunters that may be coming to the area insight on whats going on. Share pics and stories of hunts. Sure there are 1000 other places to do this but it is something we wanted to do. Keep friends and family updated on our hunts because some of them care, some don't so they don't follow. We might start selling stuff but haven't gotten that far. We had to come up with a team name when we started filming for some TV shows so that is actually the #1 reason for it. We don't beat our chests with it. Just some common place for some memories I guess. So why share it with others? I don't know I guess...fun to get to know other people out there who have common intrests. Felt like starting a FB page for it because that is the way our world is going. That is kind of a long drawn out answer, but hope it helped. Don't expect you to follow bud.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe on you FB page instead of "late season tactics for honkers" you should have some basic stuff like "is it legal to hunt in this location" or "hunting regulations for dummies"


----------



## GregB (Dec 30, 2006)

headshot said:


> Maybe on you FB page instead of "late season tactics for honkers" you should have some basic stuff like "is it legal to hunt in this location" or "hunting regulations for dummies"


I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

headshot said:


> Maybe on you FB page instead of "late season tactics for honkers" you should have some basic stuff like "is it legal to hunt in this location" or "hunting regulations for dummies"


Thanks for the great advice headshot. Solid. Any other keyboard jockeys out there want to take a few stabs at a dead horse? Now's your chance.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, it hurts to read this thread. Way to many guys out there with way to much time on there hands that have nothing better to do than rip on this guy for making a mistake. Geuss no ones ever made a mistake before. :roll: Get real.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

wildbill said:


> As far as where you errored on a "city limit" hunt you may want to check your local regulations since it is illegal to discharge a firearm aka shotgun within the city limits. As far as not replying when you try to discuss something with me I can't help ya out on that one since the last time we discussed anything was a couple years ago when you were trying to to steal a field from us. Guys like you are the exact reason I don't hunt much anymore. That's all I got for now thanks


Yes check your local regulations.....as it isn't to discharge one in Rochester Mn if you have authorization from the chief of police. Many larger towns that have unique hunting opportunities often allow shooting with permission


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

hardcoredecs said:


> Wow, it hurts to read this thread. Way to many guys out there with way to much time on there hands that have nothing better to do than rip on this guy for making a mistake. Geuss no ones ever made a mistake before. :roll: Get real.


Thanks man. With that said...can we move on? Everyone done? 
Perfect.


----------



## theghostbuster1111 (Aug 26, 2011)

frogman

I do not understand how you say that you un knowingly hunted in turner county. To get permission one had to look at a Turner County plot map to get the landowner. Then when getting permisson for the landowner one stares at a turner county sign? Then the field that you hunted is a very distinct county road with have roads every half mile? would you care to explain the thinking there?

Maybe an idea for you TMD fb page would be plot book reading 101?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

theghostbuster1111 said:


> frogman
> 
> I do not understand how you say that you un knowingly hunted in turner county. To get permission one had to look at a Turner County plot map to get the landowner. Then when getting permisson for the landowner one stares at a turner county sign? Then the field that you hunted is a very distinct county road with have roads every half mile? would you care to explain the thinking there?
> 
> Maybe an idea for you TMD fb page would be plot book reading 101?


Wow and you know something the best Sailors are always found on shore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We all have made the odd mistake in our lives 
Isn't this beaten to death enough all ready JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhh


----------



## theghostbuster1111 (Aug 26, 2011)

Frogman

How did you get permission on the field? Iam sure the landowner wasnt out working in it


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

theghostbuster1111 said:


> Frogman
> 
> How did you get permission on the field? Iam sure the landowner wasnt out working in it


Went door to door...asked farmer for permission. Ta da! Why don't you PM me if you need more details than that.
this horse is long gone!


----------



## theghostbuster1111 (Aug 26, 2011)

Frogman

First off I didn't know that you needed a team name to be on a local channel like pbs. Second off if you wanted to have a page on facebook for family and friends why did you post on noda and avery trying to get more likes and also giving away team shirts. Last I did not know that it was necessary to wear shades to while calling geese inside.
stay out of brown county have a safe year
ps where did you get the shades


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

theghostbuster1111 said:


> Frogman
> 
> First off I didn't know that you needed a team name to be on a local channel like pbs. Second off if you wanted to have a page on facebook for family and friends why did you post on noda and avery trying to get more likes and also giving away team shirts. Last I did not know that it was necessary to wear shades to while calling geese inside.
> stay out of brown county have a safe year
> ps where did you get the shades


Wow. Thanks bro. Glad I could be such a help for ya.
go ahead yad send me a PM would ya.


----------



## GetReal (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's the deal...you guys blog, Facebook, and otherwise publicize...yourselves...and then expect people to look the other way when you do something questionable...? Team Migration Detour, maybe you should take an alternate route yourselves, and take a break from blowing your hunts up online for a bit... You've had two hunts within the last year that have been "questionable"...what do you expect people to think?

Continue the trend and you could maybe start to consider calling yourselves "Team Those Guys." Oh wait...that one's been used already. :eyeroll:

...and you want to fall back on the 'honest mistake' card. *YOU WERE HUNTING A CLOSED ZONE!!* 
If I hunted ducks on the Sioux River with a SD license, but hunted the Iowa side...would that be an honest mistake?
If I hunted ducks in SD this year on December 7th...would that be an honest mistake?
If I hunted honkers along the Missouri near Platte...would that be an honest mistake? The season is open further north...just not quite across the road like your hunt...how far can we stretch this grey area?

Ignorance is no excuse.

You asked for it...take the licks!

GetReal - SD

...out


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

GetReal said:


> Here's the deal...you guys blog, Facebook, and otherwise publicize...yourselves...and then expect people to look the other way when you do something questionable...? Team Migration Detour, maybe you should take an alternate route yourselves, and take a break from blowing your hunts up online for a bit... You've had two hunts within the last year that have been "questionable"...what do you expect people to think?
> Continue the trend and you could maybe start to consider calling yourselves "Team Those Guys." Oh wait...that one's been used already. :eyeroll:
> ...and you want to fall back on the 'honest mistake' card. *YOU WERE HUNTING A CLOSED ZONE!!*
> If I hunted ducks on the Sioux River with a SD license, but hunted the Iowa side...would that be an honest mistake?
> ...


Your right GetReal. We made a mistake. And each scenario you just set up is equal to what we did...errored. Not once did I ask anyone to look the other way though. Did I? I fessed up to the error, took the blame and took the lick like you said. I can't wait for the next guy to come on here blasting away with his first post on what we did wrong. Also can you fill me in on the second 'questionable' hunt? Shoot me a PM or say it on here. Been hunting now for 14 years and made 1 mistake a couple weeks ago. I guess I am not sure what all you 'new' guys on here want me to say or what you are trying to get out of me...I could honestly care less about you guys but am more than happy to answer any of your rants. And why won't any of you new guys PM me and be straight with me?
Thanks


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

[quote...I could honestly care less about you guys but am more than happy to answer any of your rants][/quote]

BS.....You posted a link to your crummy FB page seeking attention. You got what you wanted and then some. Suck it up and be prepared for every CO that lurks here to be ready to jump on you and your buddies this fall. You put a big red X on your back and a big L on your forehead.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

headshot said:


> [quote...I could honestly care less about you guys but am more than happy to answer any of your rants]


BS.....You posted a link to your crummy FB page seeking attention. You got what you wanted and then some. Suck it up and be prepared for every CO that lurks here to be ready to jump on you and your buddies this fall. You put a big red X on your back and a big L on your forehead.[/quote]

PM at ya


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

TMD is just a page for me and a few buddys to give other hunters in the area or other hunters that may be coming to the area insight on whats going on. Share pics and stories of hunts. Sure there are 1000 other places to do this but it is something we wanted to do. Keep friends and family updated on our hunts because some of them care, some don't so they don't follow. We might start selling stuff but haven't gotten that far. We had to come up with a team name when we started filming for some TV shows so that is actually the #1 reason for it. We don't beat our chests with it. Just some common place for some memories I guess. So why share it with others? I don't know I guess...fun to get to know other people out there who have common intrests. Felt like starting a FB page for it because that is the way our world is going. That is kind of a long drawn out answer, but hope it helped. Don't expect you to follow bud.[/quote]

Uhm.....I'm confused. I filmed 2 hunts in the last four years. One was for Ducks Unlimited, and another was for WFRV sports. I never got a "team name" set up, I knew I forgot to do something on the way to the field that morning!


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

jmayerl said:


> TMD is just a page for me and a few buddys to give other hunters in the area or other hunters that may be coming to the area insight on whats going on. Share pics and stories of hunts. Sure there are 1000 other places to do this but it is something we wanted to do. Keep friends and family updated on our hunts because some of them care, some don't so they don't follow. We might start selling stuff but haven't gotten that far. We had to come up with a team name when we started filming for some TV shows so that is actually the #1 reason for it. We don't beat our chests with it. Just some common place for some memories I guess. So why share it with others? I don't know I guess...fun to get to know other people out there who have common intrests. Felt like starting a FB page for it because that is the way our world is going. That is kind of a long drawn out answer, but hope it helped. Don't expect you to follow bud.


Uhm.....I'm confused. I filmed 2 hunts in the last four years. One was for Ducks Unlimited, and another was for WFRV sports. I never got a "team name" set up, I knew I forgot to do something on the way to the field that morning![/quote]

Good work on filming for DUTV and WFRV. Producers for our hunts just asked. Probably not to many do ask.


----------



## DakotaFowler (Jun 25, 2008)

GetReal said:


> Continue the trend and you could maybe start to consider calling yourselves "Team Those Guys." Oh wait...that one's been used already. :eyeroll:


LMAO. And I thought I was the only one who had seen this picture! :beer:

Who are these guys anyways? LOL Maybe there's a reason there's no people in this pic...?


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

DakotaFowler said:


> GetReal said:
> 
> 
> > Continue the trend and you could maybe start to consider calling yourselves "Team Those Guys." Oh wait...that one's been used already. :eyeroll:
> ...


Classic! I know who these guys are. And I am sure some 'know it all's' will post some words of wisdom about them, be it the truth or something they heard. Regardless it looks like they had a fun hunt! Funny.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

DakotaFowler said:


> GetReal said:
> 
> 
> > Continue the trend and you could maybe start to consider calling yourselves "Team Those Guys." Oh wait...that one's been used already. :eyeroll:
> ...


These guys are those guys, jeez it is written right there. I for one think this is one of the most clever names out there. I hunted with a couple of them this past weekend, so I guess that makes me "that guy". I am sure most people have been beat to a field by "those guys" before, or 'Those guys" had a good shoot. Love the name. In all reality, who cares if someone else wants to have a "team name" or crew or whatever else they do, it is hunting and sometimes "FUN" It is not my thing, I just don't get worked up over it. As far as facebook, another WHO CARES. I have a FB account which I post a ton of pics, and for that I formally appologize. As far as TMD goes, I am not really fond of the name. I like the migration right where it is, unless you could detour it to Rapid City, then that would be great and it would save me some serious cash. Have fun, and get out there and kill something. Cant do it behind the keyboard.... :beer:


----------



## Anderson (Aug 30, 2011)

DakotaFowler said:


> GetReal said:
> 
> 
> > Continue the trend and you could maybe start to consider calling yourselves "Team Those Guys." Oh wait...that one's been used already. :eyeroll:
> ...


We are the guys that hunt with you a lot LOL...thanks for posting my picture


----------



## SDMallard13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Anderson said:


> DakotaFowler said:
> 
> 
> > GetReal said:
> ...


haha so if i have hunted this those guys, tons of times, i am alson one of "those dudes" clever as hell if you ask me. got that picture on my phone, fb, and mac haha straight killers


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

This site is great for the "haters" of the world. Who cares what other people do or how they portray themselves. If "those guys" want to put a sticker on their trailer who are any of you to say anything. It's funny that things like this bother people. Let people have fun and do what they want.


----------



## canopener3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey ben "dakotafowler" here we are...


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Seems like "those guys" had one hell of a hunt and had some fun the right way. Why the Hell is DakotaFowler dragging in "those guys" who arn't braggin about anything or making their own facebook pages into this whole pointless argument anyways. You could go onto facebook and find hundreds of these pictures with limits without people in them. SO!!! why pick on "those guys"!!!??? Sounds like a jealousy issue or that he got beat to a couple of good fields cause his tampon string broke off on the side of a gravel road.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

All this over some birds...


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Team those guys, keep killin!!! No matta what there will always be haters!! Hahahahaha some people just need to literally shut the h*** up!!!


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I can say that I'm not a fan of the fb, posting pictures of large amounts of dead birds for all to see. I think that alone brings bad criticism to the sport. But again that's this day and age. I don't think ragging on any one will help anything. In the end just enjoy the hunts you get be thankful for the opportunity and pass the sport on to the next generation. Good luck hunting.


----------



## Waterfowl Commander (Oct 1, 2008)

Who let momma's boys on here, Wa wa wa- cry cry cry, I laugh, someone stole a field from you. Mom - he took that from me. Must have missed that law in handbook, please arrest me, put me in a cell next to Jeff Foiles!! Funny thing, is probably was a local public - WPA.

WildBill, where did you come up with that name, sounds like you are wild and break laws, because I don't like your name. Hey guys, here is a story for you- Wild Bill, got caught last year taking 20 fish over his limit in possession! Love it when someone who throws the first stone, gets stoned themselves!!!

Wild Bill, and others on there that are haters and idiots, bet you didn't like that comment, maybe it is true, maybe it's not, but fact remains I don't know and was totally kidding, but it probably made you ma right? I don't know anyone on here or anything about you guys, but mind your own business. Anyone can make up story's or blow them out of proportion.

6 Police officers showed up in the city Limit hunt, but no one got a ticket, and there was 10 guys hunting that day. I would think that when the GFP, county deputy, highway patrol, and city cops showed up, if someone had done something wrong, someone would have gotten a ticket and the show would not have been televised, but all was fine, and the police, enjoyed watching us knock down the birds. So quit making up crap and defaming us for having fun with our friends. We are going to keep posting pictures, video's and having fun with our team name!!

We believe in hard work, having fun, and playing by the same rules as everyone else. The fact that the GFP officer that confronted our group on us hunting the wrong county- got on the phone and told people about it, I think is pretty unprofessional, because it is the only way you guys know about it. But, do what one must to make an example out of it.

Best wishes to those that have a group of friends and enjoy hunting!! Apparently someone let PETA's momma's boys on the website, that are still perfect alter boys, and never make mistakes. I find Wild Bill's name funny, because wild Bill the historical person, wasn't the most law abiding citizen.

TMD- Waterfowl Commander


----------



## DakotaFowler (Jun 25, 2008)

canopener3 said:


> Hey ben "dakotafowler" here we are...


Heeeyyyyy...there they are. Haha. Was never trying to 'drag' anybody down. Just thought it was a funny name for a group. In fact, over the last couple days I've come to find out I know a few of em. Again, never meant any harm...was never a jealousy issue or who beat who. Can't say these guys ever beat me to a field. Had a good string of hunts that weekend....just like, well, probably everybody else.

Cheers on a good hunt boys :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> So quit making up crap and defaming us for having fun with our friends. We are going to keep posting pictures, video's and having fun with our team name!!


If you do not like the negative comments why did your buddy post the link to the page? I do not care what any of you do, but when you make a point to get ppl to view your page and then the horror stories of your lack of regard for state and federal hunting laws comes to light, I will rag on you. "Loose lips sink ships"


----------



## seaofgreen (Aug 24, 2011)

Good god you all are a bunch of old ladies.. shut the hell up already.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

seaofgreen said:


> Good god you all are a bunch of old ladies.. shut the hell up already.


Great first post and I couldn't agree more. Everyones points are valid now let's just get out and kill some birds. We are all sick of eachothers posts and remarks and we can all agree to move on. I look forward to meeting some of you out in the field. Feel free to stop and say hi if you see me.
later


----------



## seaofgreen (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey anyone hunting east of wapehton? Looking to travel down there (gf boy) to hunt some honks. Any suggestions or pointers would be great. You can pm me too. Harvest going strong?


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

gotta love this post..personally know "those guys" we all put in time just as everyone else does...the more time you put in the better results you will have...

and as far as FrogMan...you go to the one being hated on to hating on "those guys" get a clue there buddy....

and FrogMan i will stand up for you...weve all broke at least 1 law i know i did as well...its in the past and let it go...for the haters of FrogMan shut your mouth put in your time scouting, ect and maybe you will have results until then im sure the rest of the forum would love to not hear a damn word out of any of you...all the haters sound like a bunch of teen girls fighting over justin beiber!! shut your damn mouths and give "those guys" and FrogMan some credit for the time they put in and the results they get from them.

IMO


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> gotta love this post..personally know "those guys" we all put in time just as everyone else does...the more time you put in the better results you will have...
> 
> and as far as FrogMan...you go to the one being hated on to hating on "those guys" get a clue there buddy....
> 
> ...


Thanks for having my back. Also...what does this mean? Does this mean I was hating on "those guys"? Cause I'm not. 
"and as far as FrogMan...you go to the one being hated on to hating on "those guys" get a clue there buddy...."


----------



## Anderson (Aug 30, 2011)

I looked back on this page and postings, had a good laugh. Hope everyone had a good fall/spring!!


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

this thread has turned into a hen house...sounds like a bunch of elderly ladies sitting and have nothing better to do but bash on other hunters successful hunts...pry becasue your jealous, and wish you could get on the birds as much as other people do. ive hunted with "those guys" a few times. we had fun and hunted hard.

when this hunt is thru, this bud's for you ha ha :beer: :beer:


----------

